# Router Table Setup



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

I just picked this up out of the classifieds for a good deal but I am perplexed as to how to get my router attached. It has a a lot of holes but none line up with my router. I have an old bosch router. 
Do I need a Craftsman router? 
Do I make a plate to attach the router to that in turn attach to the plate?
Do I scrap the top and make my own? 
Do I give up woodworking altogether?

What do people normally do in this situation?







I want the safest cheapest method!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Well for sure as it is a craftsman product I am sure a Craftsman router would work, and they have a couple of really nice routers.
Also you might try Porter Cable as most router accessories will fit Porter Cable. You would have to make or purchase a insert plate for that table - and as you have already purchased what you have - try it - I personally made my own table and top and used MDF which works really well. (Cheap too.) Do you give up on woodworking - :huh: - not with your first projects - wait till you ruin something like a $100 dollar piece of paneling - then ask that question.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have the funds, I'd suggest you pick up another router for the table, one that will bolt up to the top. Having a router dedicated to the table frees up the other one for free hand work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If you are insistent on using this table top, you can use your existing router base plate to drill some new holes and counter sinks in the table top. I had to do that years ago when I "aquired" a router top from a manufacturer of a router that I didn't have.
Like LarrySch, I have attached a photo of my recently built router table to give you an idea of what others are using. I just used my existing Freud table top and fence and rebuilt the cabinet. I love it. It stores all of my bits and then some, and keeps all of my routers and router accesories in one place. I have stopped searching my shop for router parts since building this. Mind you, it only works if you put things back when you are done with them.:blink:
Ken


----------



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, your tables are fantastic. kenbo the top of the table looks great and pretty hard to make. I would love to build a custom cabinet for a router. At this point I only have one project under my belt. I think I will go with the drill/countersink option to get some practice. I have the whole thing mounted between the rails of my table saw fence with a little leg on it. Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## jayread2001 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought that same Craftsman router table a long time ago. It came with a pretty nice Craftsman router. The holes in the table matched up perfectly with the holes in the router. 

I currently have the Grizzly G0528 sliding router table. Its just okay. The cons on this table outweigh the pros. If I were to buy another one like this I would get one similar but without the sliding feature. 

Now for what I plan to do. The pictures above have inspired me to build a new router station. I hope that helps and thanks for the motavation fellas!!


----------



## jayread2001 (Jan 1, 2009)

I did forget to mention that I didn't like the Craftsman table either. Kind of flimsy and the miter guage is junk.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

dtrider said:


> I just picked this up out of the classifieds for a good deal but I am perplexed as to how to get my router attached. It has a a lot of holes but none line up with my router. I have an old bosch router.
> Do I need a Craftsman router?
> Do I make a plate to attach the router to that in turn attach to the plate?
> Do I scrap the top and make my own?
> ...


I certainly wouldn't suggest giving up woodworking. But those Craftsman router tables can be tricky. Sears has their stuff made for them by a LOT of different manufacturers. If you want to use that table with your router, you will have to center your router, mark for your holes, drill, and countersink mounting holes for your specific router. Of course if money isn't a big deal, the Craftsman tables typically support Ryobi routers (many Craftsman routers, and other tools are made by TTI as well...) the mount pattern SHOULD be the same...


----------



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

Well money is an issue and I am new to the game. And yes the plate is junky and flimsy. It isn't worth much and I don't mind drilling into it to get the Bosch to work as a first time option. I will keep the Bosch and add another router in the future so when that happens I will upgrade the table. Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

I threw mine in the junk. I could bring myself to give it to anyone I liked.
Make your own top with an insert and a base. You will like it much, much better.


----------



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

rag said:


> I threw mine in the junk. I could bring myself to give it to anyone I liked.
> Make your own top with an insert and a base. You will like it much, much better.


 That seems to be the consensus, however I have a total of ONE woodworking project under my belt. Look at this thread if you want see it. While it is clear I made a mistake in buying the plate, it seems I can put holes in it and use it right away. I will go forward understanding how shameful it is. 
I am going to get to it this weekend hopefully. Thanks All.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You have nothing to be embarrassed about on that table. It's the same one my BIL has. It's not great, but it will work... Just run the snot out of the thing, when you get comfortable with the router table, cutting stopped Dadoes, and get yourself a T slot cutter, grab some MDF / Melamine and build up the router table you really want...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Kenbo

That is a super nice router table. I know you have posted pics on another thread, but I can't remember if you posted overhead or plan view. Could you take an overhead pic and post it? I am trying to figure out the best layout for tee tracks, fence, and clamping positions for the router table I want to build.

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi dtrider

I have a couple of these old Crafstman router tables, and I have turned out a lot of work with them. I am going to build a larger table so I can mount a bigger router to do raised panel doors, but for just turning out the occasional piece of trim the old Craftsman tables work just fine. Look for a used Craftsman router for cheap. They can be quite reasonble on the used market.

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hi Kenbo
> 
> That is a super nice router table. I know you have posted pics on another thread, but I can't remember if you posted overhead or plan view. Could you take an overhead pic and post it? I am trying to figure out the best layout for tee tracks, fence, and clamping positions for the router table I want to build.
> 
> ...


Gerry, 
I posted those pictures ages ago in the project showcase section. Here is the link to that post.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/completed-my-router-table-5970/
I hope that these pictures help you. The table top and fence is actually from my old Freud router table. I scrapped the old metal frame and built the wooden cabinet. If these pics don't help you, let me know and I will post take some different ones and post them.
Ken


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Kenbo.

I found the post. 

Gerry


----------



## denpurcell (Dec 24, 2009)

*use it for practice*

Get a used craftsmen 1/2 router for now and use your system for training. Don't get frustrated if your work does not come out perfect, it will take a lot of time to set up and the setup will not be easy, sliding back rails are always hard to adjust accurately and working with a small table makes moving the piece unstable. Craftsmen also uses a shallow T bar slot which tends to chatter and stick a bit. If you get the table extensions, they are hard to line up with the table top so your piece and tilt or jam into the extensions making your piece move jerky and deteriorate the quality of the end product. 
I have 3 craftsmen tables like yours (inherited), and 3 1/4 inch routers (Skill, Black & Decker); they tend to chatter and the bits can get stuck in the motor easily. I was frustrated so I bought a Bosch 1/2 combo motor and a Bosch table. It was much better but I still didn't like the sliding slot adjustable back rail and adjusting the bit height was still difficult and I had to remove the motor from the table to change bits a lot of the time. I ended up with a Incra LS positioner system with a Incra lift with magnetic rings. Everything runs smooth and easy now, digital accuracy and easy setup and operation. 
It is pricey, just like a good table saw or planer/jointer; it's the trade off of frustration and a lot of scrap material. I enjoy projects now, I am not intimidated by a challenge and I am proud of the end product.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

dtrider said:


> Wow, your tables are fantastic. kenbo the top of the table looks great and pretty hard to make. I would love to build a custom cabinet for a router. At this point I only have one project under my belt. I think I will go with the drill/countersink option to get some practice. I have the whole thing mounted between the rails of my table saw fence with a little leg on it. Thanks for the ideas guys!


The problem with redrilling the table to fit your router is the grooves in the table. The odds are that right where you are going to need to drill a hole there will be the edge of a slot. I think that you are going to find that option very difficult.

However, you may be lucky, so give it a try.

George


----------



## dtrider (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, the correct hole placement put some of them in a groove but it seems to work.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I made these with an 89$ Craftsman router/table.


----------

